
Minimum Respectable Product - domino
http://ejw.com/2010/07/essay/mrp
======
rfugger
Um... "Viable" implies respectable, no?

~~~
michael_dorfman
I was going to post the same thing.

Ultimately, the key sentence he writes is: _Do not release crap, and use
minimum viable product as your justification._

But do we really need to re-define MVP to say that?

~~~
wccrawford
Apparently so, since I've seen people talk about MVPs that didn't function.
How is that an MVP? I even saw one comment that said someone had produced an
MVP without a product at all.

~~~
michael_dorfman
An MVP without a product? That's called a Dry Test.

